# Mac and I went to the coffee shop...



## turmeric (Jul 25, 2007)

My MacBook now holds 6 CDs, my 22-page paper on the Keswick Convention, parts of a book I'm working on and all my poetry I'm working on now. It hasn't sent me a warning about reaching capacity yet. How much (in layman's terms) can it hold?


----------



## Robert Truelove (Jul 25, 2007)

To find out just right click the icon of the hard drive on the desktop and click "Get Info". 

"Capacity" is how large the drive is and "Available" will tell you how much you have left.


----------



## Scott (Jul 25, 2007)

turmeric said:


> My MacBook now holds 6 CDs, my 22-page paper on the Keswick Convention, parts of a book I'm working on and all my poetry I'm working on now. It hasn't sent me a warning about reaching capacity yet. How much (in layman's terms) can it hold?



I doubt you have even scratched the surface. Anyway, the other posts explains how to find out.


----------



## Davidius (Jul 25, 2007)

turmeric said:


> My MacBook now holds 6 CDs, my 22-page paper on the Keswick Convention, parts of a book I'm working on and all my poetry I'm working on now. It hasn't sent me a warning about reaching capacity yet. How much (in layman's terms) can it hold?



In layman's terms...much more than what you have on it. Your documents are infinitesimal and the CDs, which take up much more space than the docs, should still not take up more than a couple percentage points of your Hard Drive. If that's all you have on your laptop then you are fine.


----------



## Jerusalem Blade (Jul 25, 2007)

Meg,

It depends which MacBook you have. One (of the current models) has 80 GB Hard drive, the next has 120, the next (the DarthBook) has 160. Do you know which you have? One gigabyte = 1,000 MBs.

A CD holds either 700 or 800 MBs _at max capacity_. Often CDs have far less than the max on them. With the CDs and the other stuff, if you have the smallest capacity Hard drive (80 GB) you're probably using 2 or 3 of your 80 GBs, if that much.

Steve


----------



## VictorBravo (Jul 25, 2007)

Ah to have a pristine computer again. Meg, you have lots of room.

My old beater Toshiba laptop has an 80 gig drive (about 72 Gig of usuable space).

I just did a quick check, among a whole bunch of other stuff I have:

1200 sermon and lecture files and 600 music files. Included in that number are 12 CDs. Total amount used: 14.8 Gig.

I also have books-- plenty of books in pdf and other formats. Complete works of John Owen, John Bunyan, many other puritans, commentaries, histories, etc. Total space used about 2 gig.

I have over 25,000 document files, most of them my own writing, ranging from my work product to notes and essays. These add up to less than 10 gigs.

Plus various videos, html websites I wanted to preserve, photos, and other data files.

So my computer has been accumulating a lot of stuff over the past 4 years (and beyond because I transferred files from older computers) and I still have about 16 Gigs left. Plus, I have all the stuff backed up on an external hard drive so I could dump it all and start over.

So, unless you start downloading movie length videos every day, I think you have a long way to go before you worry about capacity on your new Mac.


----------



## dalecosby (Aug 3, 2007)

If you used the normal settings in iTUnes to import your CDs they will only take up 1 MB per minute.
If you have an 80GB drive and you reserve half the drive to other functions, you will still have room for 10,000 songs.


----------

